# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Bloated Xenopus Laevis

## Seberous

Hello,

I have an aquarium of 160 liters with 9 Xenopus Laevis, 3 Ancistrus, 1 Corydoras, 3 Kuhli. Some of my female Xenopus were much bloated. I think it's the disease that causes them to swell. How can I treat them? What should I do? I'm afraid they are dying ...Here are some videos I filmed to show you how they are bloated. Please, help me!



Mes Xenopus gonflées 1 - YouTube

Mes Xenopus gonflées 2 - YouTube

Mes Xenopus gonflées 3 - YouTube

Mes Xenopus gonflées 4 - YouTube

Mes Xenopus gonflées 5 - YouTube

Mes Xenopus gonflées 6 - YouTube

----------


## Jen

In my opinion - you are overstocked.

If all of these frogs are showing bloating it is usually a clear sign that the water is very poor quality.
Do you filter?  
How often do you do a water change, how much do you take out, how exactly do you do one, and how do you treat the water going back in?
What do you feed, how often and how much?

You should not house corydoras with ACF - they have very tiny spines on their fins and if an ACF goes to eat one it is a painful death for both creatures.

Start by setting up a quarantine tank  - for this many frogs it should be at least a 20 gallon long and have no substrate.

Use another container, or in this case containers (one per frog) for salt baths.
Use Epsom salt, 1 teaspoon per one gallon of water, in the containers (NOT the quarantine tank!) for salt baths. Decholorinate the water like you would for their tank and leave them in the bath for about one hour. Then discard the bath water and return the frog to the quarantine tank.  You will not see immediate results....this needs to be done for a couple of weeks.

This will hopefully help treat the soft bloat (there are two types of bloat and yours seem to have the soft bloat). In the meantime we need to figure out what caused it.  If it was one frog it could be a kidney defect.  Multiple frogs in the same tank indicate that there is a serious problem with their environment unfortunately.

----------


## Terry

Sorry that your frogs are experiencing bloating. Fortunately, it is a soft bloat and fairly easy to treat. The frogs have a fair chance of recovery if the treatment is started now. Follow the instructions in Jenna's post and continue the treatment until the frogs return to normal. One good thing about clawed frogs is that they are salt-tolerant. Since several frogs are bloated, it is likely an environmental problem. Please give us a summary of your tank conditions and we will be happy to advise you so your frogs can have a long life. Thanks!

----------


## Jen

Any update on your frogs?

----------


## Seberous

Hello,

 I had computer problems, then I could not come on the forum. To treat my frogs, I wonder if I can quarantine in a 20 liter aquarium for their salt baths. Is it enough if I put 20 liters my frogs one after another (not all at once) to treat? Now, I removed my Corydoras. I feed them every two days, varying with Daphnia or Artemia nutrient jelly, small cooked shrimp and earthworms. I have a pump 1000 liters, and I change 50% water every two weeks.

 Thank you very much.

----------


## Tony

9 Frogs is a ton in what is roughly a 42 gallon aquarium. What shape is it? Hex? I would remove the kuhlis too. They look like works. I am surprised they are not already eaten. I can't offer much advice on top of what was given. I am curious if you feed the daphnia frozen or thawed though. I can't see how they would get enough if thawed because it is so tiny and goes everywhere. I would avoid the cooked shrimp too. You should be feeding raw.

----------


## Jen

> Hello,
> 
>  I had computer problems, then I could not come on the forum. To treat my frogs, I wonder if I can quarantine in a 20 liter aquarium for their salt baths. Is it enough if I put 20 liters my frogs one after another (not all at once) to treat? Now, I removed my Corydoras. I feed them every two days, varying with Daphnia or Artemia nutrient jelly, small cooked shrimp and earthworms. I have a pump 1000 liters, and I change 50% water every two weeks.
> 
>  Thank you very much.


I would recommend Reptomin (found in the reptile aisle) and earthworms only and would not feed the rest.  
As far as salt baths, the 20L is fine for them.  Use clean water, dechlorinate it, for every gallon of water in the bath tank use 1/2 tsp of epsom salt.  Each frog needs to sit for up to an hour and each frog needs it's own bath water - don't reuse between frogs.
Repeat once daily.


I am a little concerned as it has been 2 and 1/2 months since you originally posted regarding their bloat.  Can you post some updated pictures/videos of their condition?

----------


## Seberous

I give them Daphnias nutritious jelly. I can not remove the Khulis, because I have no other aquarium where they would be happy. For salt baths, I am afraid to disturb the frogs in bathing them many times. They will not like change many times in different aquarium.

Here are pictures of my bloated frogs currently :

----------


## Tony

Those frogs look horrible. I think you need to be willing to do what is necessary. Give them their own tank, reduce your numbers or increase tank size, get them on some good food, treat them as perscribed.

----------


## KingCam

> Here are pictures of my bloated frogs currently :


Oh my gosh!! O_O  Those poor poor frogs  :Frown:  :'(

----------


## Jen

> I give them Daphnias nutritious jelly. I can not remove the Khulis, because I have no other aquarium where they would be happy. For salt baths, I am afraid to disturb the frogs in bathing them many times. They will not like change many times in different aquarium.
> 
> Here are pictures of my bloated frogs currently :


Not doing anything is much more cruel then making them a bit annoyed at giving them salt baths that may save them.   At this point, if you do nothing then they will eventually die.

Leaving your tank the way it is is not a suitable environment for any of it's inhabitants.   They kuhlis will eventually end up being eaten...and the frogs will most likely eventually die.


Again, I must insist/beg if you will, that you do something to help these poor frogs.  They are truly suffering.

----------


## Seberous

On a French forum, someone told me that salt baths are unnecessary. I quote the message: 

"From my points of view, the frog are Being obese with too much chicken and beef and fiber fats Epsom salt .. Will only help a little for Them to Increase Their excreting system, Because your frogs are not exothalmia Suffering Whereas gold has provided the body fluids hAS excesive. In your case, the one Caused That is bloated symtomps obesitas, provided based on a diet Where the fiber and fats are digested and Already Became hand of the body ..

 So, I do not think epsom salt is nessesary for this condition, Just Give hum a diet based on what Variety Laurent/tyrano34/webmaster Stated in the previous post ... In general, I only know that Epsom Salt (MgSO4·7H2O) is usually used as a laxative medicine or saline laxative, which means that epsom salt helps water creatures to excrete their waste part. Water creature depends highly on minerals for them to excrete as in like osmotic regulation system. So, be it their "sweat" and/or "Digestive system", epsom salt helps "smoother" their digestive system.

Try to read about epsom salt:
Magnesium sulfate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Hypomagnesemia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Just like in human, there's no really cure for obesity unless you choose the right diet and have some work out. Well, that's about the same with animals.. Just make them active and burned out that saturated fats with less meaty diet of course..

In my opinion, usually a bloated body is diagnosed as exothalmia and epsom salt will work to "smoother" their skin so the fluid will come out easier. But in this case as stated that the Xenopus' owner had been feeding them with chicken and beef which not all animals with more primitive digesting system than human could really digest chicken and beef because of the protein, fat, and fiber in chicken and beef somewhat different from protein we could get from insects which the animals usually eat... "

----------


## Jen

These are not just fat frogs  - it is not that they are packing on the pounds and sitting around watching a lot of cable TV.

These frogs have a disease.   In my opinion, you have been posting around elsewhere hoping someone would give you an answer you liked, rather than the answers you need.

I feel quite strongly, and I think other members would also, that if these were my frogs, I wouldn't hesitate to try any solution given to me...even on the chance that it MIGHT help.  I would be trying to help them as fast as I was capable. 

Considering you originally posted this 3 full months ago when the frogs were already very bloated which means they have been bloated from a considerable time before your original post, I do not have a lot of faith for their outcome. 

Epson salt baths are extremely easy to do and have been very successful in treating many frogs on this forum including one of my own.

----------


## Niels D

> In my opinion, you have been posting around elsewhere hoping someone would give you an answer you liked, rather than the answers you need.


Exactly what I was thinking. You've been given good advice on this forum, so I don't understand why you don't use it for your animals advantage.

----------


## Seberous

I'll start treating my frogs. I'll search where to buy epsom salt in France. I would give you some news.

----------


## Seberous

I finally received my Epsom salt today ! I did a salt bath at my two larger frogs. Bath for 15 minutes a liter of water, a teaspoon of salt.

 I wonder if I need again baths, and when. And when will I see improvement ?

 Thank you very much.

----------


## Maddymoo

Four months later and you are only just starting treatment???? Those poor frogs, I think you should re-home them.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?lfy4cx

----------


## Jen

Do one, one-hour soak per frog every day.  Improvements should be noticeable after a couple of weeks.   For soft bloat, this is going to be a life long problem that will have flare ups.   Do the baths until the swelling is noticeably relieved (2-3 weeks) and be vigilant about restarting treatment as soon as you notice swelling reoccurring.

----------


## Seberous

I made yesterday a bath for one hour with your advice. I have some questions :

Is it good to put three frogs at the same time in the bath or should I let them each separately a bath (bath separately is many time and many salt, because doing baths with three frogs at the same time is best for me)?

And do I have to change the water between each bath or can I keep the brine for several baths (because it's going to be expensive salt)? And if so, I keep it for how many baths?


 Thank you very much for your help.

----------


## Jen

One bath per frog and the bath water can only be used once. 

Don't try and double doses to have two frogs together.... The salt doesn't "know" to divide evenly and you could really hurt your frogs. 

Using bathwater over risks infection due to risk of bacteria forming, concentration or dilution of salt due to absorption / evaporation.... 

Just too many risks. 

Epson salt is very cheap and the quantity you use per bath will make the container last a while. 


Unfortunately, you wouldn't have had to do as long of a treatment if they had been treated earlier. Now their bloat is quite severe and needs longer treatment. 

Can you post updated pictures of all the frogs?

----------


## Seberous

Currently, my Xenopus are always big. I would put pictures of when they will be less bloated.

 What is the risk of a bath to my Xenopus same time ?

----------


## Jen

> Currently, my Xenopus are always big. I would put pictures of when they will be less bloated.
> 
>  What is the risk of a bath to my Xenopus same time ?


I answered that in my last post.    Put two frogs in one bath with twice the salt per volume of water and you are exposing both frogs to a higher than recommended level of salt.   Think of it this way - -  if you and your friend want to go tanning together, you decide to go into the same booth to save money and the attendant turns the temperature up twice as high because they think it will spread the temperature out to you two evenly.   What happens is you both end up getting horribly burned.   

The double salt content doesn't :know: to go to one frog or another, both frogs just get exposed to high levels of salt.

You waited a long time to treat them.  Rushing now is not the answer for these frogs.

----------


## Jen

> Currently, my Xenopus are always big. I would put pictures of when they will be less bloated.
> 
>  What is the risk of a bath to my Xenopus same time ?


I answered that in my last post.    Put two frogs in one bath with twice the salt per volume of water and you are exposing both frogs to a higher than recommended level of salt.   Think of it this way - -  if you and your friend want to go tanning together, you decide to go into the same booth to save money and the attendant turns the temperature up twice as high because they think it will spread the temperature out to you two evenly.   What happens is you both end up getting horribly burned.   

The double salt content doesn't :know: to go to one frog or another, both frogs just get exposed to high levels of salt.

You waited a long time to treat them.  Rushing now is not the answer for these frogs.

----------


## Seberous

I did not increase the dose of salt. I just made salt baths to three frogs at the same time. Is it less efficient to bath three frogs at the same time? With salt baths, my big white frog has skin folds. Is this normal? It is the effects of salt? Here are the pictures:

----------


## Seberous

I apologize for the double post. My biggest frog (the white) was in very poor condition and she would die, so I "pumped" the frog with a syringe. But the syringe is small (it is the syringe of my cat diabetic), the syringe has not removed enormously fluid. it's been two days in a row that I punctured the frog. That's a lot of injuries because I punctured several times to fill the small syringe. So I have several urgent questions: Can I puncture several days, she will suffer? And do I only punctured in the legs or do I punctured the body (because I'm afraid to kill)? That has not changed its state at the moment. She does almost no debate when she is out of the water (this is useful for puncturing) and in the water she leans back. I hope this will lead to improvements in his condition...

----------


## Lindsey

> I apologize for the double post. My biggest frog (the white) was in very poor condition and she would die, so I "pumped" the frog with a syringe. But the syringe is small (it is the syringe of my cat diabetic), the syringe has not removed enormously fluid. it's been two days in a row that I punctured the frog. That's a lot of injuries because I punctured several times to fill the small syringe. So I have several urgent questions: Can I puncture several days, she will suffer? And do I only punctured in the legs or do I punctured the body (because I'm afraid to kill)? That has not changed its state at the moment. She does almost no debate when she is out of the water (this is useful for puncturing) and in the water she leans back. I hope this will lead to improvements in his condition...


Wait, are you serious?  Who advised you to lance the frog with a syringe?

----------


## Maddymoo

What are you doing to your poor poor frogs???? Surely that is NOT the right thing to do, especially if you don't even know where to do it?! 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ldlom1

----------


## Lindsey

Hi Seberous,
This has totally freaked me out.  I could not believe that you would voluntarily lance your frog with a syringe under no supervision in order to cure your frog's bloat.  So, I did just a little research and found that, yes, in fact this can be done in certain cases to help with the bloat, BUT ONLY BY A PROFESSIONAL VET!!!!  AND ONLY IF THE VET THINKS IT MAY BE HELPFUL!!!
So please, take your frog to a vet ASAP!  Your poor frog is suffering!

----------


## Seberous

I inquired in the web to puncture the frog, and they told me I could puncture in the legs. I would have NEVER done without being sure it was authorized. I do not have specialists near me, then the specialists away from my house cost a lot of money. I myself must puncture the frogs.

----------


## Jen

Unless advised directly by a medical professional and instructed exactly how to do this, you should not stick needles into your frog.   They are not water balloons - poking holes in them is not going to drain them of the excess fluid. 

Also, repeatedly stabbing them with the same needle exposes them to a disgusting and disturbing amount of bacteria.  Once the needle punctures skin, it is considered dirty, repuncturing with the same needle transmits bacteria from the surface of the skin into the body of the frog. 

You are in a rush now due to the delay of treatment. These frogs do not need puncturing, they need salt baths.   The salt dehydrates them slowly and safely - the salt bath water extracts "fresh" water from the skin of the frog. This is the safest method of treating your frog.  

You risk killing your frog with the needle - you do not know the full anatomy of the frog and can easily puncture an organ, artery, blood vessel, vein...the list just goes on.

----------

Bolisnide

----------


## Seberous

I disinfect the syringe after each puncture to kill bacteria. I punctured the frog because she was dying, salt baths did not affect him doing! She would die if I did nothing! His condition has still not improved, and it becomes very worrisome because it must be at least three weeks she stopped eating. I tried to give him his favorite food, earthworms, or even beef steak, but she refuses to swallow anything. I do not know what to do ... If she has no strength to recover, she will die. Do you know what I can do? I despair.

For salt baths, can I leave my frogs in the salt more time? Because my big white frog will die if her condition did not improve. Leave the frogs more time in the salt is dangerous for frogs? Will they heal faster?

----------


## Tony

I would keep with the advice Jennas has already given. Perhaps that particular frog can be bathed 2 X per day? In my experience, once an animal stops eating it is too late.

----------


## Jen

For each frog, the recommended treatment is one bath for one hour a day.   One teaspoon of Epsom salt per gallon of water in the bath   (half a gallon = half a teaspoon and etc.)

More salt, longer or more frequent baths can shock your frog making it more ill.

You cannot rush their treatment now, just do them consistently and patiently and hope for the best.   This thread began over 5 months ago and these frogs were already severely bloated in December...you may not be able to save them all but hopefully you can heal most and help them live healthier lives from here on out.

----------


## frogged

> I disinfect the syringe after each puncture to kill bacteria. I punctured the frog because she was dying, salt baths did not affect him doing! She would die if I did nothing! His condition has still not improved, and it becomes very worrisome because it must be at least three weeks she stopped eating. I tried to give him his favorite food, earthworms, or even beef steak, but she refuses to swallow anything. I do not know what to do ... If she has no strength to recover, she will die. Do you know what I can do? I despair.
> 
> For salt baths, can I leave my frogs in the salt more time? Because my big white frog will die if her condition did not improve. Leave the frogs more time in the salt is dangerous for frogs? Will they heal faster?



Do you not find it ironic to be under extreme stress instead of treating these guys four months earlier? Medications, are medications, you will not see results short term. 

It is quite simple to understand Jenste's instructions. One salt bath for EACH frog. 

Why are you taking advice from probably the same French forum, who told you that these frogs are obese from excess animal protein?

If you have not done so, I'd suggest a new tank set up, cycled for some of these frogs so as to reduce bioload on your poorly stocked original tank.

----------


## Seberous

I read on a website that salt baths are used only for parasites. They say I need to put the frogs in the natural sea salt permanently. And 2 grams of salt per liter of water, then increase to 2 grams every day, to finish with 6 grams. I have to wait seven days to see an improvement in the condition of the frogs. If after 7 days have passed, there is no improvement, I must increase the salt up to 12 grams per liter.

 Here is the original text (it is in German):

" Kurze Salzbäder sind völlig falsch, diese eigenen sich nur gegen Parasiten.

Der Frosch braucht mindestens 6g/L bis maximal 12g/L und dieses dauernd bis die Symptome vielleicht aufhören.

Ich würde den Frosch im Salzbad halten und mit 2g/L heute anfangen und jeden Tag 2g mehr hinzufügen bis er 6g/L hat und dann ca. 7 Tage abwarten, falls es nicht besser wird dann weiter erhöhen und genau beobachten.

Kein Epsom, sondern nur natürliches Meersalz! "



What say you? Should I proceed this way?

----------


## Maddymoo

I say if you are going to ask the advice of people on here who know what they are talking about and give up their time to try and help you, then you should follow the advice they give you, instead of looking elsewhere for conflicting advice!

----------


## frogged

Were you reading on a freshwater fish website? What really are you reading from?

Patience is a virtue my friend, but so is determination in getting something done!

I say this once more, follow the advice on this website, stop looking for shortcuts, research them AFTER they have been treated, or just euthanize them humanely.

----------

